# Current status of the Second Helvetic Confession



## Unoriginalname (Jan 23, 2012)

Is the Second Helvetic Confession still used as a primary confessional document by any denomination? I know that there are plenty of denominations that seem to want to make every confession something its leaders can subscribe to, there in by, weakening confessionalism. If there are any members of those churches represented here? If there are no remaining denominations or churches, does anyone know why this confession feel out of favor?


----------



## Sola Fide (Jan 25, 2012)

I can't speak to the North American situation (the answer is probably No), but I do know that the Hungarian Reformed Church continues to subscribe to the Second Helvetic Confession, along with the Heidelberg Catechism. Evangelicals being a minority in the HRC, the nature of this subscription could be questioned.


----------



## ClayPot (Jan 25, 2012)

I asked the same question about two years ago. One of the responses was very enlightening.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f30/2nd-helvetic-confession-55323/


----------

